# New, 8-string Jazz Roter Just Begun!



## phaeded0ut (Feb 27, 2009)

Dear all,

Ok, after a bit of skulking around on this forum for a bit and about the time that both gaunten and bs_tritonus first started putting up pictures of their respective instruments and also thought that Roter was a bit more me. I also wanted to wait until I had a few neck wood pictures to post, in order to avoid the dreaded, "this thread is worthless without picts!" 

This will be my first 8-string guitar, and my first Roter! Sebastian has been very patient and understanding with my sometimes nebulous requests and questions. Body shape-wise, I borrowed/modified Bj&#246;rn's design a LOT ( http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/66958-new-roter-custom-8-coming-up.html ) and like his instrument which is influenced by Fodera Emperor basses, I've asked to include a few more ergonomic curves based upon David King http://www.kingbass.com/features.html , Ken Bebensee http://www.kbguitars.com/mg2/index.php?id=118 and the older Gibson Les Paul (for the neck to body angle and headstock to neck angle) _<---- This was edited after Sebastian caught my mistake. Used the below picture directly in the post, because I couldn't re-find the discussion topic where I origionally found said picture. - added by Lee on 10:30AM EST 27FEB2009 _







Their price quotations have been more than reasonable and to say that I'm suffering from a serious case of the impatients, is an understatement. LOL!



Please, feel free to ask questions and to comment on this beastie.

=============================
A few lessons learned:

1. See if a local dealer actually has the Neutrik locking jack! Sadly, of the vendors I could've chosen (their shipping was $12.00 for an $8.00 part). Found out that a local dealer had them in stock while getting another guitar plek'ed. Sometimes, you need to let your fingers do the walking on the phone, too... Brought to you by the "D'oh of Homer Simpson."

2. Stewart MacDonald Stewart-MacDonald: Everything for building and repairing stringed instruments! is one of the better ones to use. They called me up after I made the initial order for the locking tuning machines and told me that they were out of the particular model and were kind enough to discount the two sets of locking machines I did end up purchasing and expedite their shipping to me.

3. Can't begin to sing the praises of Erno of Q-tuners: World's first neodymium guitar and bass pickups. , he is very happening with which to deal, and is also very quick in his responses, too! 

4. Also, watch out for VAT and customs costs; (I) messed up on this end and had to pay a bit more than what was expected. 

Otherwise, things have been super smooth with again, many thanks to Sebastian on his help in these matters, too!

===================================
And the anticipated spec's.

Tuning will be: F#, B, E, A, D, G, B, E

[FONT=&quot]Neck thru body:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Flight Case[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- I typically use .010's for the high E string, 5 extra sets of strings, please?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Flame Maple and Wenge 9-piece laminate neck[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- 30" scale [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Ebony Fingerboard (Inlay between 11th through 13th frets) &#8211;I&#8217;m still trying to figure out 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]what to put here.[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]27 Stainless Steel frets with zero fret [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- 12" to 16" fingerboard radius[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- 'D' shape neck (I like lots of sustain)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Side marker "up" triangles pointing out the different harmonic nodes on the side of the 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]neck (pearl, abalone or something else shiny/visible for playing on a dark stage.)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Flame Maple headstock top with Roter logo on top[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Truss rod access on the headstock, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- 14 to 19-degree angle headstock (looking for the "sweet spot") [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- 4 + 4 asymetric/reversed in-line locking tuning machines (lower pitched strings further away 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]from nut, please) I'd like the string path to be visually straight if I am looking at the 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]instrument from above, such that from tuner machine to nut, to zero fret to bridge is a 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]straight line. Went with Gold Grover Full-size Locking Tuning Machines &#8211;I supplied 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]these.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] - 6 to 9 degree neck to body angle towards the player (again, using a Gibson 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Les Paul as a basis of comparison).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Sculpted fingerboard to body joints, vs. sharp, 90-degree, hard angles[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Similiar body as Bj&#246;rn's, though with arched top, and round edges with the existing 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ergonomic body contours, such that the different layers of woods can be seen 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]at the outer edges, and possibly show the neck woods in the sculpted scoop 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]between the edge of the neck and the neck pickup rings[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]- Mahogany body wings[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Wenge arched/sculpted body top [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Lower horn contoured so that access to the highest frets are unimpeded.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Matched Medium-Z and High-Z pickups Bass 5-string style (neck and bridge) 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot](Transparent with Red Coils) &#8211; Working on this with Erno - He's shipping/shipped 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]these to you.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Wooden humbucker mounting rings (but space to put in a Roland GK-3 on the 6 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]highest strings between the bridge pickup mounting ring and the Kahler trem system). [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Polyeurothane finish (your wood work is just too impressive to stain or paint over)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Internal GK-3 Kit for the highest pitched 6 strings &#8211;I supplied this.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Raised natural wooden pickguard with gold bracket[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Neutrik locking 1/4" jack -I supplied this.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- 3-Way switch mounted on the body[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Passive Volume and Tone controls for each pickup, mounted on the body (Gold 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]coloured covers, please).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Kahler 2328G (gold) &#8211;I supplied this.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- If the top of the instrument could be routed so that the trem system's main mounting 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]plate is sunken slightly within the body.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]- Dunlop Straplok System, black [/FONT]

==========================================

And the anticipated beginning pictures:
Neck Woods, separate-01:





Neck Woods, separate-02:





Neck Woods, clamped-01:





Neck Woods, clamped-02:


----------



## somn (Feb 27, 2009)

Very empressive, I can't wait to see more.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh man, this is gonna look nice!

Can I ask, where did you buy the Neutrik locking jack? I have been searching for one for a while.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 27, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 27, 2009)

Man that's crazy!
next time ,just ask me and I can buy a neutrik jack for 7 dollars and send sebastian with my next package.
If you didn't buy it ,I can do it in some days ,so feel free to PM me.
The design is cool and I hope it comes out as you want it to be. An 8 string LP style guitar is really cool and this will be a totally new thing for the Roter guys!

I am excited! Cheers!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 27, 2009)

it's not going to be LP, only neck/headstock angle is based on LP


----------



## bs_tritonus (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice project! I have been waiting with anticipation since Lee first told me about this. Glad to see that everything is sorted out and the building has started! This is gonna be one epic guitar!! 

This is gonna be my second favorite Roter guitar (right behind my own of course)

Congrats!!!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 27, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> The design is cool and I hope it comes out as you want it to be. An 8 string LP style guitar is really cool and this will be a totally new thing for the Roter guys!



Timur,

Thanks again for the offer, the different bits and pieces of electronics are with Sebastian and Adam.

On the topic of what to use as a basis of comparison, I was very good in not going with the urge of using a Yamaha SG 3000 or 5000 http://www.historicguitar.com/id23.html (the sunken brass plate, really did make a huge difference in this LP killer) as another "source" instrument, this beastie shouldn't need that design extra.  

That said, this guitar is going to more resemble a Fodera Bass with elements from a few other boutique luthiers. Where the Les Paul aspects pop up for this guitar are going to be in:
the floating wooden pick guard,
the headstock to neck angle,
the neck to body angle,
and hopefully a bit more of an arch on the top of the guitar.

Hopefully, this clears things up a bit. 



gunshow86de said:


> Can I ask, where did you buy the Neutrik locking jack? I have been searching for one for a while.



Dear Matt,

What I did was hit up Neutrik's website: http://www.neutrik.com/us/en/industry/204_168271/Locking_1_4__Phone_Jacks_productlist.aspx

From there, I sussed out which of the models interested me/could find readily via a google search and then zipped on from there:
(I went with a NJ3FP6C-BAG) http://www.fullcompass.com/product/305891.html has them in stock, now... Grrr... They didn't earlier in the month when I was first searching for them. They're fairly decent. Here's a listing from Google:
http://www.google.com/products?q=NJ...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title

Hope this helps!


----------



## Heeboja (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome to the club


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 27, 2009)

That sounds awesome


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks a bunch for the comments! 

Gotta say, "the Troll" on their site was what brought me around, so to speak. 
Also, many thanks to Bj&#246;rn's pictures that he so kindly allowed me to butcher up for a rough sketch to Sebastian and Adam.

I'm hoping that they might post a few more of the projects, which got their start on these forums on their website, too.

Also hoping to see some more pictures of Samu's instrument in the near future as well as the others out there. Samu, did you post any pictures of this beastie?


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, you can butcher any picture of mine any time you want! Just don't butcher my guitar when I get it. The wait is making me crazy these days. I have been thinking of my guitar every day since the beginning of september.
It is really messing up my concentrations in class. I take a subject on the methods in research of gregorian medieval vocal music this semester, but I find myself drifting away into roterland all the time. Ah! This exam is gonna go baaad...


----------



## demolisher (Mar 4, 2009)

lee, you are the shit, and I can see your OCD from here.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 5, 2009)

can´t wait to see what this thing ends up looking like finished


----------



## LordHines42 (Mar 5, 2009)

ewww, it looks like a Les Paul. lol to each his own.


----------



## Fred (Mar 5, 2009)

...



Apophis said:


> it's not going to be LP, only neck/headstock angle is based on LP



That's some serious, serious speccing, haha. Very much looking forward to this one.


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 5, 2009)

grreeeat ! yer gettin' a Roter also  niiice !! shout me up when you got some bodypics a rollin' !! 

Oh yeah and welcome to the club  ! heh, can't wait to get mine, like a week or two now to wait anymore !! aaaaaagh !  (I wish i'd put on 27 frets also, ungh !)

So a bit of a lespaul vibe hangin' in there, aye? >; )


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 5, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> That said, this guitar is going to more resemble a Fodera Emperor Bass with elements from a few other boutique luthiers. Where the Les Paul aspects pop up for this guitar are going to be in:
> - the floating wooden pick guard,
> - the headstock to neck angle,
> - the neck to body angle,
> ...



Bj&#246;rn, I'd never do that your guitar (or mine for that matter), do have to admit that it would be interesting to hear them side by side playing the same thing, though...  Have to say that I'm kinda going into withdrawal waiting on more pictures of your instrument, too. LOL! 

What can I say, always been a fan of Gibson's guitars (Les Paul's, ES-345's, and ES-175's), ... different application. Couldn't really afford them, they don't actively make 7-string or 8-string versions, and in this case, it'll be an instrument that is a bit more "me." Still can't get over the fact that Kahler (I thought that they went out of business) makes 7- and 8-string trem systems!

Will definitely take a little time to get used to the slightly longer spaces between frets and also slightly wider fingerboard than what I'm used to. This is the reason I asked for harmonic markers rather than fret markers on the side of the neck.

Only mildly OC; super-finicky on sound qualities, though...  
Mainly, I wanted to be able to answer as many of Sebastian's/Adam's questions for this project as quickly as I could with the least email trail in order to make things easier on them/myself.


----------



## demolisher (Mar 6, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Björn, I'd never do that your guitar (or mine for that matter), do have to admit that it would be interesting to hear them side by side playing the same thing, though...  Have to say that I'm kinda going into withdrawal waiting on more pictures of your instrument, too. LOL!
> 
> What can I say, always been a fan of Gibson's guitars (Les Paul's, ES-345's, and ES-175's), ... different application. Couldn't really afford them, they don't actively make 7-string or 8-string versions, and in this case, it'll be an instrument that is a bit more "me." Still can't get over the fact that Kahler (I thought that they went out of business) makes 7- and 8-string trem systems!
> 
> ...



I have OCD that's why I said it. Nothing wrong


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 24, 2009)

Dear all,

A few more pictures of wood that well gave me wood just looking at them. Is that so very wrong? 

Neck woods glued together with body woods-01:





Neck woods glued together with body woods-02:





Top Body Wood halves-01:





Neck (together) with side view of the body woods and body top woods together-01:





Neck (together) with top view of the body top woods and body back woods all together-01:





I'll try to post a thumbnail of the instrument as I was able to draw it at some point, if you use a picture of what Bj&#246;rn did with his instrument, just add a slightly longer lower horn on the cut-out, reversing his headstock and add in a Kahler 2328G, and you've got the general idea.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 25, 2009)

Haha ,I can't wait to see the progression Lee!
I's funny that my guitar doesn't have any wood collection pic  
Anyways ,hope to see more soon ,from my own guitar too !


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks great! Cannot wait to see this finished! It is gonna be a more ergonomic and playable version of mine! But mine is gonna be more rockin'!!! Haha. congrats!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Apr 15, 2009)

Dear all,

Sorry, been a bit truant as of late due to work, school and a host of other obligations (many of which were a surprise to me, too). 

Here are a few new pictures:

The Headstock and Neck Viced Together:






Top of the Headstock with truss rod adjustment area exposed:





Headstock/Neck as seen if playing the guitar:





Headstock/Neck in front of the player from slightly above:





Headstock/Neck from below the player:





The top of the body pieces:





Ooooooo, that's looking so pretty! Really love the improvements that have been made to the headstock relative to my initial drawing. That poor Brooklyn Sound beastie is really looking poorly next to this.

Hoping that I've got the design for the inlay work sussed out.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Apr 16, 2009)

That's a mahoosive headstock angle!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 16, 2009)

that&#180;s a helluva neck profile ya got thurr! 

looking forwards to seeing the finished result!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Apr 16, 2009)

LOL! I think that I might have Parkinson's because I'm jumping up and down so quickly (ok, that was a bit dark)! I've always wanted an older (late '50's to early '60's) Les Paul (thoughts of a newer ES-175 came much later due to a teacher and a few artists with them: Pat Metheny and Steve Howe, especially) , since I first learned to play and this guitar is going to be much more, "me." LOL!

Again, I'm much happier with what has been done/modified relative to the headstock, itself; it isn't "conservative," and yet it isn't totally over-the-top. 
Was originally toying with the idea of doing something similiar to what Kissa3 did with the headstock on his guitar, but felt that it wouldn't fit with the rest of this guitar. 

Looking forward to seeing (and possibly hearing) more information concerning both Bj&#246;rn's (with a much hotter bridge pickup than mine) and Timur's instruments, too! 

Thanks again for the comments and suggestions!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice headstock. Reminds me of Ramirez basses (a very good thing!!!)


----------



## Panterica (Apr 17, 2009)

moar pics!!!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Apr 23, 2009)

Dear all,

Ask and thou shalt receive!!! Many apologies, as there was a little bit of time between this first picture and the two following it.

Body-wood (Mahogany) backs being clamped to the neck:





Proposed body-shape for this beastie, close-up:





Proposed body-shape with the head stock visible to give a better idea of what the finished instrument will look like:





Oh man, I just can't wait!!


----------



## Panterica (Apr 23, 2009)

thats pretty fuckin killer man


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 23, 2009)

Sick guitar man, can't wait for finished pics


----------



## daemon barbeque (Apr 23, 2009)

It's getting better and better! The headstock is really cool. reminds me Brian May guitars


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 8, 2009)

And now for some body shots! I'm going to try and keep them in the order that Sebastian sent them to me...

LOL! Forgot these pictures, this is with the Kahler placed on the body to give them/us/me an idea of positioning, perspective shot:





This one is a closer to direct over-view of the instrument (gives a slightly better idea of the size of the body, the Kahler bridge isn't that terribly large, a bit bigger than a 6-string bass guitar bridge system). Had a few visions of playing something the size of my L5 clone that has a monster of a body, even for a larger guy, like me LOL! Ok, here's the picture:





These are much more recent!
This is a shot of the top of the guitar and the trailing edge (opposite of the neck). Gotta say that I love the flow of the different woods together:





Top of the guitar with top edge, get to see the neck, minus the finger board: 





Side view of the bottom, look at how thick the neck is currently:




Right now, I'm really loving what I'm seeing, though at first I was a little concerned about the neck area around the lower horn (not sure of what to call the depression in the wood). Took a moment and realized that that whole area would probably be gone, carved out with the finished product.  


The start of some really pretty rounded edges:





Top view, perspective of the neck-to-body joint, top of the now curved edges body:





Last of the new pictures, much closer look at the top from about the same angle as the previous picture:





I really can't wait to see this beastie more sculpted out. Really loving the colours/grain of the top and bottom of this beastie and am equally looking forward to seeing more pictures, too! 

Apologies for "bringing an older thread back," but I wanted to keep some consistency to this particular thread for a from point A to point Z "picture story" as well as keep the commentary.

Hope that you enjoy the lot. Thanks again!


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 8, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> And now for some body shots! I'm going to try and keep them in the order that Sebastian sent them to me...
> 
> LOL! Forgot these pictures, this is with the Kahler placed on the body to give them/us/me an idea of positioning, perspective shot:
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that looks awesome.

In all honesty, I don't like the gold trem. I don't think it suits the wood, but congrats anyway.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh my god man that is looking killer!

I cant wait to see that thing complete for sure.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 8, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!! Great taste bro. I love that body shape.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 8, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> Wow, that looks awesome.
> 
> In all honesty, I don't like the gold trem. I don't think it suits the wood, but congrats anyway.



Thanks a bunch for the comment, Alex. I think that the gold of the Kahler trem, the machine heads and other hardware will blend a bit better once the wood has been given the clear coating. What will also be of interest as to whether it blends well with the body top will be the B5 Q-Tuner pickups (love the look of the red coils with clear body) and the floating pickguard. 

Sad as this is to say, went with gold hardware on this one, because I've never owned a guitar with it and wanted this one to be a little different than the nickle or black hardware'd beasties in my possession.


----------



## JonnHatch (Jun 8, 2009)

i have a huge boner now!! it looks like an ice cream sandwich


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 8, 2009)

JonnHatch said:


> i have a huge boner now!! it looks like an ice cream sandwich



LOL! Just have to keep it cool, when I finally get it, eh?

Riiiiiiiiiiight... Pot calling the Kettle black.


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm not too keen on the Headstockangle nor the body shape, But that is some tight building right there man!

I'll be following this!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the honest opinion, Jeroen. (Have to admit that this is another reason I really dig these forums.) Not sure if you've had the chance, check out these other forum instruments: 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/76249-roter-kate-custom.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...in3-from-roter-mah-new-custom-on-the-way.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/66597-heebojas-roter-in-work-with-pics.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/59100-wooo-first-pics-of-my-8-string.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/77351-nfergd-56k-go-to-bed.html

These might be a bit more you, also remember that they work in quite a number of different shapes, woods, etc. , ... that aren't shown in the above posts. Have to completely agree with many of the other people's opinions on really appreciating Roter's customer service.


----------



## damigu (Jun 9, 2009)

i'm liking it.

if it had a top cut-out, it would be very similar in shape/angle to the custom i keep off-and-on planning for my future.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks really cool. The playability will be top notch!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 9, 2009)

JTFC!!!

psyched to see the results.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 14, 2009)

Dear all,

Ok, they're farther along than what I was thinking... They've got a fingerboard and it is currently in the vises on the neck. Pardon that these are darker pictures. 

Fingerboard, by itself:







Fingerboard lain on the neck of the guitar:






At first I was going to put in a comment about gluing the fingerboard to the neck after shaping the neck a bit more, but this makes a bit more sense, more surface area on the bottom for the clamps to hold without slipping.

Was also a little concerned, because I'd not seen the lead indention for the zero fret, but this will probably be placed after the nut and such.

Really loving the look of the ebony. I'm wondering about how much if any staining was necessary to get that sweet, deep black look?


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 14, 2009)

that looks very sweet man. It get's better and better!


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 15, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Thanks for the honest opinion, Jeroen. (Have to admit that this is another reason I really dig these forums.) Not sure if you've had the chance, check out these other forum instruments:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/76249-roter-kate-custom.html
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...in3-from-roter-mah-new-custom-on-the-way.html
> ...



Thanks man!
But don't you think that i will not enjoy this thread as much as others! It's beautifull craftmanship, it's just not my cup of tea


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks very nice man 

Edited the pics a little


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 16, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> Thanks man!
> But don't you think that i will not enjoy this thread as much as others! It's beautiful craftsmanship, it's just not my cup of tea



Jeroen, 

LOL! My misunderstanding. Yes, I think/hope you'll enjoy the work being put into this beastie. Was mainly putting in a few of the other examples of Roter's work so you (and other folks following this thread) would not be under the impression that they were producing one type or just a tiny few different body styles for their instruments. 


Patrick, thanks for lightening up the pictures a bit.


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 16, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Jeroen,
> 
> LOL! My misunderstanding. Yes, I think/hope you'll enjoy the work being put into this beastie. Was mainly putting in a few of the other examples of Roter's work so you (and other folks following this thread) would not be under the impression that they were producing one type or just a tiny few different body styles for their instruments.
> 
> ...



It's np  
And Roter is in fact, made out of awesome!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 16, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Dear all,
> At first I was going to put in a comment about gluing the fingerboard to the neck after shaping the neck a bit more, but this makes a bit more sense, more surface area on the bottom for the clamps to hold without slipping.
> 
> Was also a little concerned, because I'd not seen the lead indention for the zero fret, but this will probably be placed after the nut and such.
> ...



you are right about gluing the neck before shaping - it helps a lot  also don't worry about zero fret and all that stuff, on that pictures fretboard is laying only on the neck surface, so those spaces is nothing you should worry about

and that ebony was no stained at all, it's just that black


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jun 16, 2009)

Sebastian,

Again, many thanks for keeping me up to date on what is going on with the beastie, especially with all of the pictures to show what is happening along the way.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 16, 2009)

no problem, that is part of my job


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 20, 2009)

We've had a small update on the fretboard being added to the neck.

Slightly angled so you can see the connection to the body and the headstock:





This time, it is the headstock and the fingerboard:




Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Fred (Jul 20, 2009)

And I thought Schecter necks were thick, . Looks tasty as ever, Sebastian!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 22, 2009)

Have to say that the more pictures/different angles of the headstock, the more I'm seriously digging it. Can't wait to see when Sebastian and Adam start in on the neck and the body sculpting. Have to drool bib at the ready!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 22, 2009)

Hint:
They are going to be done very soon (Yours and mine included)
I got this information from a very reliable source 
I won't tell you who it was tho!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jul 23, 2009)

0.0



Timur, again, many, many thanks for the "hint!" 



Was finally back to being able to check my email and was able to catch the following updates (pardon that these are out of order):

Back of the Headstock and newly shaped Neck:




Angled, back of the Headstock and Neck:




Back of the Neck to Body (this isn't a joint) melding:




Angled back of the Neck to Body melding:




Wasn't sure if you'd call it the "neck to body joint," and felt that "melding" was a better term to use. If there is an actual one, please, let me know and I'll fix this post.

Really love the neck shape and the headstock on this beastie (I'm not going to be gratuitous). The initial shaping of the body is really happening, too.

Can't wait to see more sculpting of the body! In other words, the back of the body concave, the front a bit more convex, round out the lower horn, upper bout and sides a bit more, too. This is one of those design features I've always loved about bass guitars that you don't get to see as frequently in guitars.

Sharp edges and flat surfaces are not my thing. Please, feel free to insert jokes, all crash helmets are welcome; I've got mine on.


----------



## damigu (Jul 24, 2009)

^^ looks really good.

i believe it is still referred to as the "heel" regardless of whether it is neck-thru, set-neck, bolt-on, or other.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks familiar!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 24, 2009)

Very very cool!
Mine is getting back side sculpting too. The bevels are already done...


----------



## ivancic1al (Jul 24, 2009)

woah! that thing is sleek! glad to see it turning out nicely. thanks for the pic updates


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 5, 2009)

Here are the latest updates, wherein more body sculpting is taking place. Really glad that they added in the scalloping on the back where the player's body rests against the instrument and the right arm is going to pass over the guitar body.


Neck to Back From Over Head (a perspective shot):




Neck to Back, Side view:




Back of the Guitar, Rear Edge:




Back of the Guitar, Upper Edges (a Perspective shot):




Neck Down, Front of the Guitar, Outside (a Perspective Shot):


----------



## Zeromancer (Aug 5, 2009)

Turning out really, really nice


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 5, 2009)

It looks like it will be really comfortable to play. Ergonomics...


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 5, 2009)

it looks so round and love able haha, I'm liking this.


----------



## damigu (Aug 5, 2009)

that looks comfy from every angle. and pretty bitchin' from most angles, too!


----------



## thinkpad20 (Sep 6, 2009)

Any more updates? Looks killer...  I might be putting in a Roter order soon...


----------



## Fred (Sep 6, 2009)

Mmmm, that's ergonasmic.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 8, 2009)

thinkpad20 said:


> Any more updates? Looks killer...  I might be putting in a Roter order soon...



Not yet, unfortunately, I missed a question, Sebastian/Adam had asked and took a few weeks to respond to them. Having a serious case of the impatience!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 11, 2009)

thinkpad20 said:


> Any more updates? Looks killer...  I might be putting in a Roter order soon...



Man, I'm thinking the same freakin thing.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 6, 2009)

Dear all,

This is a quick picture of the back of the instrument drying: 






Had to make a decision concerning the body shaping, originally, I was hoping to have something a bit more curvy as far as the front and the back were concerned. The problem became one of thickness and the resulting instrument's body would have been very thin and unfortunately with very humid Summers (though this year was very remarkably dry) and would've destroyed itself. 

Just a few more weeks to go and then it'll be !!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 6, 2009)

that looks hotter than pure HAWTNESS!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh yes, that looks great.  That heel looks really comfortable to play.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 6, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Just a few more weeks to go and then it'll be !!!



weeks??? 

we will ship this week


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 6, 2009)

That looks yummylicious Lee! I really think now that your's going to be sooner finished than mine!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful work Sebastian! Lee you are a lucky player


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 6, 2009)

Apophis said:


> weeks???
> 
> we will ship this week



With shipping across the pond from Poland, I've a horrid feeling it'll be a few weeks before it'll be at my doorstep. 

Apologies, yes, it'll be finished up sometime this week and shipped out from Roter's end.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 6, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> With shipping across the pond from Poland, I've a horrid feeling it'll be a few weeks before it'll be at my doorstep.
> 
> Apologies, yes, it'll be finished up sometime this week and shipped out from Roter's end.



When I send a guitar via express to the US it takes 4 days to arrive if not hold by the customs...

So no worries man, it wont take that long


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 6, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Beautiful work Sebastian! Lee you are a lucky player



I cannot disagree in the slightest! Just wait for the pictures of the front of the beastie with all the hardware installed. 



hufschmid said:


> When I send a guitar via express to the US it takes 4 days to arrive if not hold by the customs...
> 
> So no worries man, it wont take that long



Ooooooooooooooo!  Now, I've seriously got a case of the impatients! LOL!


----------



## hanachanmaru (Oct 6, 2009)

thats a sick LP !! seriously sexy .. btw just to pray that the shipping would be alright for the guitar to get recieved all in well conditions.. sadly i have came about knowing few of the roters made which have issues of cracks on their headstock...hopefully roter company could look further into it


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 6, 2009)

There we go - that guitar has quite a sexy arse!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 17, 2009)

Just got an email from Sebastian! It shipped today!!!!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Oct 17, 2009)

You lucky guy! Be sure to post a lot of pictures!


----------



## yetti (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow 


I can't wait for the day when i can finally order a Roter. Sebastian's instruments never cease to amaze me.


----------



## splinter8451 (Oct 19, 2009)

Zomg I cant wait to see this done!! haha I have been waiting to see this complete for so long now I cannot imagine how you must feel!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 19, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Just got an email from Sebastian! It shipped today!!!!


 


We expect an epic NGD thread.


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 19, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Just got an email from Sebastian! It shipped today!!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 19, 2009)

Very cool! I expect a proper NGD thread!


----------



## Spratcho (Oct 19, 2009)

I like it alot, i think its little to much alike Tosin Abasins, but that WENGE..... MUST NOT FAP!!!!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 19, 2009)

Man, I am excited about the beast. I want to hear it tho. So clips "HAVE TO BE DONE", no excuses please!


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 31, 2009)

So do you have an idea of what the import duty/customs fee will be? When the multiscale Roters come up all us US guys are going to have to pony up whatever percent that is. Do you have an idea, or have you had to pay yet?


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 1, 2009)

I think it is going to be between 5 to 7% of the value of the instrument for it to enter the USA. Not sure if there is a VAT charge for it leaving Poland or not... Still haven't heard anything from Customs on my end of the spectrum.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Nov 5, 2009)

Where are your guitar now?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 5, 2009)

WHERE IS THIS GUITAR?!??!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 6, 2009)

Hate to say it, but I don't know... My landline got knocked out on Wednesday (should be repaired by Monday) and I don't have a tracking number to try and find out where it is in the shipping process. Sigh... This has not been my week.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like it got to some receiving office on November 3rd, and guess what showed up at my USPS local branch without import duties yesterday (November 16th) afternoon?  Sorry to make folks wait, but I'll be leaving out of work in a few hours and pick it up then. Sadly, I've got to then beat some serious feet to class. Will hopefully get pictures up on Thursday after things calm down. I know, I know, ... it's kinda worthless without pictures!


----------



## Ruins (Nov 17, 2009)

how the fuck did i miss this thread??? 
this makes me droooooool cant wait to see the NGD thread


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 17, 2009)

how the fuck did i miss this thread??? me too.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 18, 2009)

And now the moment you've been waiting for... 

I give you, ...

The shipping box in my office!

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/...s Parts/Roter-8-string_Sebastian/IMG_1052.jpg






Opening the Box!





And more pictures to come!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 19, 2009)

After the teaser post here's a few more pictures from the office and of this very playable guitar...

This is for comparison's sake, the case is about the size of a bass guitar case, but frankly the guitar "feels" quite a bit smaller. To be honest, I was amazed at how light this beastie was relative to my bass guitars. Feels a touch lighter than my Brooklyn Gear guitar, but again, that could be a perception thing...

Comparison of cases:





The appropriate "Wanted Poster:"





And now, the moment you've been waiting for, without further ado...
The guitar with Trem Arm:





Really wanted to show a picture of the lower cutaway and neck joint and nearly lack of heel. Really love this:





This is also from the bottom of the guitar, but a full body shot:





Upper bout, though not all of it, as I wanted to show some fret work in here, too:





For the other side with a steep angle and a show of fret markers:






Full-body shot back of the guitar:





Back of the Body:





Haven't had a chance to pop open the control cavities, yet, so, I've no pictures of the innards...

Unfortunately, there were some dings in shipping:
The case (headstock side):





The body side of the case:





Headstock of the guitar:





I've yet to have a chance to plug it in to an amplifier. While waiting on some software to finish compiling, I was able to plug it into my Peterson tuner and fiddle with it for a small bit of time. After work, came a pair of exams in school, so hopefully on Friday, but definitely on Saturday I'll have a chance to finally plug this beastie into an amplifier of some form. The action is very silky smooth and is much easier to play than my Brooklyn Gear. Of note, acoustically, I really find the low F# and B are far more distinct than on my other instruments. On the Kahler front, didn't notice any tuning problems or the guitar not coming back.

Let me know if there are other angles you'd like me to photograph.


----------



## eegor (Nov 19, 2009)

Holy crap, that is a beautiful guitar! I absolutely love everything about it. The gold hardware looks excellent. You are a very lucky man!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 19, 2009)

It's absolutely fantastic.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 19, 2009)

Eegor and Fred, thanks a bunch! I'm really digging this beastie and it is killing me that my coworkers are keeping me away...

By the by, a few more pictures for folks:

In the case, body shot:





In the case, headstock and neck shot:





In the case full head, neck and body:





Pictures of the controls:


----------



## 8stringlover (Nov 19, 2009)

Stunning gorgeous beauty! 

Congratulations man and also to Apophis for creating such a gorgeous guitar!


----------



## Ruins (Nov 19, 2009)

WOW O_O
usually i hate this jazz looking guitars but this one is just stunning and even the cut away looks awesome.
i DEMAND TO BE TEASED WITH THE SOUNDS OF THIS INSTRUMENT!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll have to get a decent interface that is both Windows * (64-bit version) and MacOS X compatible and then I'll be able to start putting some audio up on the interwebs.

I really have to say, this guitar just sings. Sebastian and Adam do an incredible job and outside of the shipping ding, I'm very happy with this instrument and I still can't get over the playability. I've got medium-sized hands, ... if it helps, I wear a "9" glove (my arm span is a bit over 29" from shoulder to the tip of my middle finger) and this 30" scale guitar is extremely comfortable to play. They also delivered much sooner than I expected, to be honest I wasn't expecting on seeing the guitar until February.

Can't wait to plug it into a non-headphone amp. The sound through my TASCAM MP-GT1 is L-A-R-G-E! I'll give a full review on Saturday at the latest as it isn't quite fair until I plug into something more me as far as sound goes.


----------



## hypermagic (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd be extremely pissed about the ding, I'd go on a UPS guy whacking spree. Or at least pee on one of their trucks

Grats otherwise sir!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 20, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> I'd be extremely pissed about the ding, I'd go on a UPS guy whacking spree. Or at least pee on one of their trucks
> 
> Grats otherwise sir!



In this case, it could be any number of folks from the USPS folks to the Customs critters in the USA to the ones in Poland or the Polish delivery folks. Sigh... Thanks again for all the great replies. I'm really looking forward to getting a little more "getting to play you" time this weekend as tonight is looking like a repeat of yesterday. :_(


----------



## bs_tritonus (Nov 21, 2009)

Congratulations! If it is anywhere as great as mine (sure it is) it should be fantastic! Looks great too! 
I think I have seen that design before, but I cannot remember where though...


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 21, 2009)

That is a beauty, Lee! I have to say, this is one of the few guitars where the gold hardware really "goes." It looks fantastic.

How do the high notes sound? I've heard that the higher notes and treble strings in general sound considerably "thinner" on long scale guitars. Thoughts?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 21, 2009)

daaaamn, boooooy! i never saw the progress pics of this baby with any hardware, so this is news for me. it´s really nice! i love the gold hardware and the scratchplate you have on there! it looks really classy and jazzy! 

congrats so much man, i can´t wait to hear clips. Q tuners and all!


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow, awesome guitar !

Sebastian made a great job on this one


----------



## vansinn (Nov 21, 2009)

A big congrats with your new member, Lee - and kudos to Sabastian for yet another great build 
Love the way shapes, gold hardware and the reddish Qtuners blends. Cute..


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh myyyyy!! It's fantastic!!!  The Kahler also looks VERY cool on it. I don't use vibratos very much, but I've had a few with Floyds and Kahlers on them in the past. I always preferred the Kahlers to the Floyds. Not withstanding the shipping ding in the headstock, the guitar looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 21, 2009)

the ding in the headstock isn´t that bad though. it´s not like anything was beaten off or anything. looks like the case took the blow, and the guitar was just carrying the energy of the bump over to the other side. in other words, the case did it´s job.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 23, 2009)

Big time on the case comments. I've got to get some time together (work, school and now, holiday are crushing right, yet) to do a proper write-up of this beastie. Let me agree with Morten on this one, the case really did do its job! If you look at the pair of pictures of the case where the two ends are a little dinged up, you can see that it took a lengthwise hit at some point in its journey to my doorstop. 

Gotta find a semi-decent interface that'll work with both a Windows Vista (64-bit) and an Apple computer in order to mic (have to see if my Stedman is still up to the job) up my Mesa. Any recommendations on either a two or four simultaneous input audio device in either USB2 or Firewire? 

Again, to say that this instrument has "LARGE sound," is an understatement. The whole is very stable and even across all of the strings. The treble strings are a bit more "piano-like," but are not without the added bumps of the woods involved across the spectrum. There is also a bit of added treble and upper mid-range from the Stainless Steel frets. The middle and bass strings are extremely even and I'm finding only a few wolf notes. Still working on what are clear and what are not so clear harmonics in this instrument. 

Access is available all over the neck, and frankly within the fret ranges I tend to use most frequently, the playability is effortless (gotta soften my left hand a bit). Sebastian is very aware of access issues for instruments and those areas, I'm very glad for the changes he made to my initial drawing/ideas. For those concerned about 8-string spacing being too wide, I've got medium-sized mitts and this Roter is VERY comfortable. 

I'd highly recommend going with Roter Guitars if you're looking for an incredible instrument! No slight intended towards the many incredible luthiers in these forums.


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats man! I can't believe I missed this, perhaps a video soon yes?


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 23, 2009)

i can't wait to start an order with Roter, their stuff is sick, as for shipping though i'd go with a premo shipping service, i don't trust regular postal service


----------



## baryton (Nov 23, 2009)

Damn!!
Your guitar is awesome man, I really like those shape..... and the specs... ô_O

Sure you'll have a godd time with it ^^


----------



## damigu (Nov 23, 2009)

looks awesome! too bad about that ding, though.

when do we get clips???



phaeded0ut said:


> Gotta find a semi-decent interface that'll work with both a Windows Vista (64-bit) and an Apple computer in order to mic (have to see if my Stedman is still up to the job) up my Mesa. Any recommendations on either a two or four simultaneous input audio device in either USB2 or Firewire?



MOTU's interfaces are very compatible with both systems.


----------



## Kissa3 (Jan 12, 2010)

WHOAAAA Phaeded ! you finally got it, it's lookin' prettttty great ! nice  liking it ?


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Kissa!

Yes, I did! Lots of confusion in the audiences (two coffee houses) who heard/saw me playing. "... That's not a bass guitar, is it?"  I owe the folks on these forums (again, many thanks for the numerous assists, suggestions and very kind comments) and at Roter Guitars a proper review. 

Not sure if I'll post a video (think that the camera would break), but I do want to try and get some recordings knocked out at some point in the near future, school, work and job searching allowing...


----------



## Kissa3 (Jan 12, 2010)

great >: ) !! I get that a bit too, heh, also while i play multistringed bass-guitars people tend to go all "!?!?!" 

A vid / recording would be superb !


----------

